# www/apache24 no longer restarts every week



## Mayhem30 (Jan 23, 2020)

For the past 8-10 years, www/apach24 has always auto restarted every week on Sunday at 12 am.

I never had anything in cron to make this happen, and never questioned why it did this. Yesterday, I noticed that Apache had a 15 day uptime. It no longer auto restarts every week and I was wondering if something has changed recently in either FreeBSD or the Apache port to stop this from automatically happening?

Do I need to manually add it to cron now to make this happen?


----------



## Eric A. Borisch (Jan 23, 2020)

Perhaps due to a log rotation? Upgrade anything in the past few months? (Or however long since you are sure it was restarting more often?)


----------



## Mayhem30 (Jan 23, 2020)

Nothing that stands out to me ...

```
Jan  6 08:52:12 localhost pkg[39253]: socat upgraded: 1.7.3.3_1 -> 1.7.3.4
Jan  6 08:52:12 localhost pkg[39253]: oniguruma upgraded: 6.9.3 -> 6.9.4
Jan  8 18:22:17 localhost pkg[6120]: ca_root_nss upgraded: 3.48 -> 3.49
Jan  8 18:22:17 localhost pkg[6120]: curl upgraded: 7.67.0 -> 7.68.0
```


----------



## PMc (Jan 23, 2020)

Mayhem30 said:


> For the past 8-10 years, www/apach24 has always auto restarted every week on Sunday at 12 am.



Strange. I don't think it should do that, at least not by itself.


----------

